# Suck my dick



## kbbennett

Como se dice "suck my dick" en espanol/castellano

Chupame la verga?  (creo que es algo asi, y no necesito otras palabras que significa "dick")


----------



## Nopertenezco

Chupa la polla


----------



## aztlaniano

Chúpame la polla.


----------



## Mirlo

kbbennett said:


> Como se dice "suck my dick" en espanol/castellano
> 
> Chupame la verga? (creo que es algo asi, y no necesito otras palabras que significa "dick")


Depende del país: En Panamá y creo que en México: Chupame la verga/pinga.


----------



## KevinMac

Los méxicanos con quienes trabajo suelen usar "pinga."


----------



## Soy Yo

Si no necesitas otras palabras creo que sobra dártelas.  Me parece muy bien tu primera traducción aunque falta el acento en "chúpame".


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

You don´t really need to say the word. Just say "chúpamela" and the girl (or boy) in question will understand the sentence to perfection. 

Have some soothing cream ready. For your face.


----------



## Zergling

En España:

Chúpame la polla.

Sin duda alguna.

Un saludo.


----------



## javero

Encuentro esta pregunta  bastante incómoda para este foro, pero por supuesto tiene que ver con el lenguaje de todos los días en todo el mundo.
En Uruguay _polla _no quiere decir nada, lo mas cercano ( y dudo que exista) es el femenino de pollo,  o sea she-chicken.
La imagen resultante es muy desagradable, pasarle la lengua a un ave tan pueril,llena de plumas y piojos......Si ,realmente seria un verdadero insulto.

Por supuesto que hay muchas formas de decir lo que quieres, que encontrarás en muchos sitios poco honorables. Sin lugar a dudas nadie va a decir _ hazme una fellatio_.......


----------



## aztlaniano

javero said:


> . Sin lugar a dudas nadie va a decir _hazme una fellatio_.......


?
En todo caso, sería "una felación", ¿no?
By the way, kbbennett, I should have noted before (as _Soy Yo_ did) that your attempt is correct (with an accent added to the U) and I didn't mean to suggest otherwise.
"Verga" is a perfectly good word for "dick" or "cock".


kbbennett said:


> Chúpame la verga?


It's right there in the DRAE:

*verga**1**.*

(Del lat. _virga_).


*1. *f. *pene.*


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

aztlaniano said:


> Originally Posted by *javero*
> .Sin lugar a dudas nadie va a decir _hazme una fellatio_.......
> 
> 
> 
> En todo caso, sería "una felación", ¿no?
Click to expand...


_Tiberius Claudius Caesar_ _Augustus Germanicus _solía decirlo, Aztlaniano. Pero eso fue hace tanto tiempo ....por cierto,  murió envenenado.


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico utilizan "bicho" y "pinga" 

El que utilice la palabra "bicho"para referirse a un insecto en Puerto Rico lo miran raro y se le ríen.


----------



## javero

Nunca escuché ni leí _felación_.Siempre usé _fellatio_, a lo sumo  entre comillas.
Pero como el Diccinario de la Real Academia Española, castellaniza de la forma mas increíbe palabras que vienen de todos los idiomas no me extrañaría que  esta fuera una versión casetllana del latín.
Saludos.


----------



## Soy Yo

No sé qué tan utilizado será el término en España ni en ninguna otra parte pero lo encuentro fuera del DRAE aquí... página de "El Mundo".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría que en España se usa más "felación" que "fellatio", aunque yo diría que ninguna de las dos es común. De manera vulgar se usa el término "mamada" y menos vulgar, y más políticamente correcta, "sexo oral".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## javero

Si bien la expresion _sexo oral_ es lo mas _politicamente correcto_ como dices, es algo amigüua, pues abarca la _fellatio_, el _cunnilinguis,_ y los contactos de boca y lengua con el ano.


----------



## maremagnum

En España "verga" como término refiriéndose al pene es correcto, pero muchísimo más popular "polla". No creo que nadie, sea de la procedencia social que sea, diga "chúpame la verga". Lo más normal es oir "chúpame la polla" o, como han apuntado más arriba, simplemente "chúpamela". También "hazme una mamada". 

Qué raro se me hace escribir todo esto en primera persona siendo mujer...


----------



## Mirlo

maremagnum said:


> En España "verga" es correcto, pero muchísimo más popular "polla". No creo que nadie, sea de la procedencia social que sea, diga "chúpame la verga". Lo más normal es oir "chúpame la polla" o, como han apuntado más arriba, simplemente "chúpamela". También "hazme una mamada".
> 
> Qué raro se me hace escribir todo esto en primera persona siendo mujer...


 
Si verdad, yo pienso lo mismo.
 En Panamá también se dice "mámamela"


----------



## gradstud1983

Se me hace que dependiendo del contexto "suck my dick" no necesariamente se refiere al acto sexual sino podría ser algo más semejante a "vete a la verga." Por lo menos en inglés puede tener esa connotoación de "fuck-off"

No?


----------



## Mirlo

gradstud1983 said:


> Se me hace que dependiendo del contexto "suck my dick" no necesariamente se refiere al acto sexual sino podría ser algo más semejante a "vete a la verga." Por lo menos en inglés puede tener esa connotoación de "fuck-off"
> 
> No?


 
Yeah, as an insult.


----------



## maremagnum

Well, here in Spain "vete a la verga" has no sense at all. "Chúpamela" is also used as an answer showing a kind of superiority and disdane (no formal answer at all, of course). Also: "que te jodan"


----------



## Moritzchen

En México es "mámame la verga"
Por acá (el Río de la Plata) es "chupáme la pija"
Me parece que en el Caribe (Cuba, Puerto Rico) usan "pinga" pero no sé qué verbo usan.


----------



## Mirlo

maremagnum said:


> Well, here in Spain "vete a la verga" has no sense at all. "Chúpamela" is also used as an answer showing a kind of superiority and disdane (no formal answer at all, of course). Also: "que te jodan"


Qué ustedes dirian: "vete a la mierda/puta???? O ¿cuál usarían?


----------



## romarsan

Mirlo said:


> Qué ustedes dirian: "vete a la mierda/puta???? O ¿cuál usarían?


 
Por aquí el equivalente sería "vete a mamar", que no suena muy fino tampoco...


----------



## Mirlo

romarsan said:


> por aquí el equivalente sería "vete a mamar", que no suena muy fino tampoco...


 
:d


----------



## maremagnum

Pasa una cosa, y es que "mamar" también se usa para beber alcohol. Alguien que "va muy mamado" es que va totalmente borracho. Yo "vete a mamar" no acabo de verlo con el significado de chupar la polla o mandar a alguien a la mierda (  ). Yo diría directamente "vete a la mierda", "...a la puta mierda", también "que te den"

Vaya retaíla, de aquí al infierno directa.


----------



## romarsan

Jejeje, tienes razón maremagnum, también se utiliza para definir a alguien que ha bebido demasiado, aunque, las veces que he visto a alguien enviar a mamar a otro, la cosa no ha terminado en tomar unas cervecitas más. 

Supongo que también dependerá de zonas que se use más en un sentido o en otro...

Saludos


----------



## maremagnum

romarsan said:


> Jejeje, tienes razón maremagnum, también se utiliza para definir a alguien que ha bebido demasiado, aunque, las veces que he visto a alguien enviar a mamar a otro, la cosa no ha terminado en tomar unas cervecitas más.
> 
> Supongo que también dependerá de zonas que se use más en un sentido o en otro...
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues sí, estoy deacuerdo


----------



## Antpax

romarsan said:


> Jejeje, tienes razón maremagnum, también se utiliza para definir a alguien que ha bebido demasiado, aunque, las veces que he visto a alguien enviar a mamar a otro, la cosa no ha terminado en tomar unas cervecitas más.
> 
> Supongo que también dependerá de zonas que se use más en un sentido o en otro...
> 
> Saludos



Hola Ro:

Tienes toda la razón. Por aquí también se usa, aunque más la variante de "vete a mamarla" (a Parla, si quieres rematar la faena).

Saludos.

Ant



javero said:


> Nunca escuché ni leí _felación_.Siempre usé _fellatio_, a lo sumo  entre comillas.
> Pero como el Diccinario de la Real Academia Española, castellaniza de la forma mas increíbe palabras que vienen de todos los idiomas no me extrañaría que  esta fuera una versión casetllana del latín.
> Saludos.



Hola:

No sé, pero yo juraría que el 90% de nuestro idioma se trata de versiones castellanizadas del latín ¿no?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## TurbidTongue

maremagnum said:


> Pasa una cosa, y es que "mamar" también se usa para beber alcohol. Alguien que "va muy mamado" es que va totalmente borracho. Yo "vete a mamar" no acabo de verlo con el significado de chupar la polla o mandar a alguien a la mierda (  ). Yo diría directamente "vete a la mierda", "...a la puta mierda", también "que te den"
> 
> Vaya retaíla, de aquí al infierno directa.



Y según me dijeron unas amigas de Ecuador, "mamar" allá es sólo para el acto sexual, o para lo que hacen los bebés, mientras que "chupar" es tomar alcool.
En cuanto a "mamado", si no me equivoco, en Méjico significa "cachas", que tiene músculos, aunque también usen el término "mamar" para el acto sexual.
I'm surprised Spanish-speakers don't have more misunderstandings amongst each other than they do!


----------



## maremagnum

Sí, la mayoría de las veces "mamar" significa alimentarse el bebé y aquello otro... . La excepción es "ir mamado" (ir borracho). Saludos,


----------



## javero

Antpax,
Sin dudas nuestras raíces estan en un gran porcentaje en el latín; de cualquier manera, hay versiones de palabras,la mayoría, que han tenido un proceso de transformación paulatino y diría casi natural-lenguas romances,mozárabe,árabe,etc-, y otras que dan la sensación que han sido castellanizadas a la fuerza (como _felación_).
De todas formas, gracias por enseñarme un nuevo término en mi idioma.

javero


----------



## Metztli

gradstud1983 said:


> Se me hace que dependiendo del contexto "suck my dick" no necesariamente se refiere al acto sexual sino podría ser algo más semejante a "vete a la verga." Por lo menos en inglés puede tener esa connotoación de "fuck-off"
> 
> No?


 
Tienes razón, no es necesariamente una invitación o una petición, no creo... mas bien me suena como a vete a la verga. 

Es muy común para los hombres mandar a alguien al carajo con la expresión _mámame la verga_, creo que mas entre mexicanos.


----------



## Guayete05

Bueno, en Canarias, aún siendo España la palabra "pinga" también es tradicional; aunque debido a la homogeneización creciente con el resto de España me da que prevalece el término "polla".


----------



## pejeman

KevinMac said:


> Los méxicanos con quienes trabajo suelen usar "pinga."


 
Aquí en México solo he escuchado a mis amigos cubanos decir "pinga". Los mexicanos decimos: monda, verga, etc.


En México no usamos algo tan literal sino:

- Me la pelas.

Pero si quisiera ser más literal:

- Me la mamas.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

javero said:


> Sin dudas nuestras raíces estan en un gran porcentaje en el latín; de cualquier manera, hay versiones de palabras,la mayoría, que han tenido un proceso de transformación paulatino y diría casi natural-lenguas romances,mozárabe,árabe,etc-, y otras que dan la sensación que han sido castellanizadas a la fuerza (como _felación_).


 
En realidad tu impresión es falsa. Las lenguas evolucionan siguiendo leyes y reglas fijas, aunque no lo parezca.

Así, el verbo fello, -as, -are, -avi, -atum, que evidentemente es chupar, ha seguido exactamente la misma evolución lingüística que, por ejemplo, el verbo castro, -as, -are, -avi, -atum, que evidentemente es capar. 

Castratio ha dado en español castración, como fellatio ha dado felación.

Como ves, una antigua costumbre romana que al parecer se ha expandido notablemente.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

gradstud1983 said:


> Se me hace que dependiendo del contexto "suck my dick" no necesariamente se refiere al acto sexual sino podría ser algo más semejante a "vete a la verga." Por lo menos en inglés puede tener esa connotoación de "fuck-off"


 
Sí, "vete a la verga" tiene una equivalencia con "suck my dick" en el sentido de mandar a alguien a volar.

Y en el sentido sexual, por acá decimos —como adelantó Mirlo— "chúpame la verga" y también: "chúpame el pito" (ésta al menos en el D.F.).


----------



## chamyto

kbbennett said:


> Como se dice "suck my dick" en espanol/castellano
> 
> Chupame la verga? (creo que es algo asi, y no necesito otras palabras que significa "dick")


  It´s the same as in "blow job" ,  Chupamela


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> _Tiberius Claudius Caesar_ _Augustus Germanicus _solía decirlo, Aztlaniano. Pero eso fue hace tanto tiempo ....por cierto,  murió envenenado.



¿Envenenado por una fellatio?

Yendo a la pregunta inicial, 'chúpamela', sin más precisión, es la forma en que lo diría en España la gran mayoría de los varones de mi generación y otras posteriores. En las presumibles circunstancias, no deja lugar a dudas. 
Era, y probablemente, sigue siendo frecuente decir 'Chúpamela' con ánimo despreciativo o insultante, y sin ninguna intención de que se ponga en práctica; en ese caso, y para enfatizar ese ánimo, es probable que se diga 'Chúpame la polla'. Sobre este término, el DRAE puede sacar de dudas a quien las tuviere:
*polla*. 3. Vulg. y coloq. *Pene.* (Caracteres en negrita, según el DRAE).


----------



## Cristinita La Fantastica

jajaja, pues si que ha dado conversacion el tema!! ^_^
Pero no he visto ninguno que lo traduzca como "Cómeme..." 
Igual eso sólo se dice en mi ciudad?? 
En mi ciudad (en España) decimos "Cómeme la... " y hasta aqui puedo leer, que lo otro pones que ya sabes cómo se traduce. Pero suele ser como insulto o para decir a alguien que se calle..


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

romarsan said:


> Jejeje, tienes razón maremagnum, también se utiliza para definir a alguien que ha bebido demasiado, aunque, las veces que he visto a alguien enviar a mamar a otro, la cosa no ha terminado en tomar unas cervecitas más.
> 
> Supongo que también dependerá de zonas que se use más en un sentido o en otro...
> 
> Saludos



¿Quien no ha oído el tango que termina

Esta noche me emborracho bien,
me mamo, ¡bien mamao!,
pa' no pensar. ?

¡Chúpamela! y 'Vete a mamar' no se suele decir para halagar a alguien. Pero creo que la segunda frase no quiere decir 'Vete a hacer una fellatio'.


----------



## walkiria75

Yo diría que no se refiere al acto sexual si no más bien a "déjame en paz", desde luego el fondo es despectivo y la expresión bastante vulgar, en cuanto a lo de verga, o polla o demás familia, creo que sobra...es muy grosero y pura jerga, podría hacerse una lista interminable de palabras malsonantes relacionadas con el tema pero tampoco es plan de entrar al trapo ¿no?
Un saludo


----------



## Miguel Antonio

kbbennett said:


> ¿Cómo se dice "suck my dick" en español/castellano?
> 
> ¿Chúpame la verga?  (creo que es algo así, y no necesito otras palabras que signifiquen "dick")


Hi kbbennett, welcome to the forum.

Your question is lacking some context, for us to help you out.

If you literally wish to materialse the imperative in the statement, most of the options posted above will duly apply.
If you wish to know how to say something along the lines of "kiss my ass", then check this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=646394 , the answers therein also refer to nasty ways to ward someone off.
If you are looking for a translation for the title of this film:  http://www.german-films.de/app/filmarchive/film_view.php?film_id=629 , then the translation suggestions put forward are equally useful.

All the best,

MA


----------



## chucho

Como dice Moritzchen en México se usa la expresión:

Chúpame/Mamame la verga

Y señores, por favor este es un foro "internacional" y algunas expresiones pueden resultar ofensivas para algunos pero por ningún motivo se esta insultano a nadie. No sean tan sensibles y cerrados.


----------



## speedier

And, for those interested, here is an old thread on this subject, which, in turn, includes other links.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=132955


----------



## ronaldalegria

Aquí va mi aporte desde Lima Perú

Suck my dick means in Perú:

Chúpame la verga
Chúpame la rata
Hazme un mameluco
Hazme un mamey
Sóplame el cuete
Chúpame la pinga
Vente de boca
etc,etc,etc.....


Con todo el respeto posible, espero no se ofendan


----------



## Cubanboy

Moritzchen said:


> En México es "mámame la verga"
> Por acá (el Río de la Plata) es "chupáme la pija"
> Me parece que en el Caribe (Cuba, Puerto Rico) usan "pinga" pero no sé qué verbo usan.





*
Mámame/chúpame la pinga/morronga/tolete*


***Este hilo está ''relajeado'' (así decimos por aquí).


----------



## Quillaray

Here's an interesting note on the evolution of vulgarity and censorship in the United States, and the tale revolves around the phrasing of the original question (so I hope the mods won't delete it). 

The phrase "suck my dick," when hurled at someone in hostility rather than in lust, can also be stated as "blow me." While "blow me" is not as offensive, it's still vulgar, and up until the mid-1990's could never be uttered on television. 

Around that time, "blow me," much like the word "bitch," became somewhat sanitized through some type of cultural magic, and now appears even in programs for kids. Bart Simpson can tell Homer to "blow me" or "bite me" without fear of censure. "Suck my dick" has not been scrubbed of its vulgarity, and so won't be heard on US tv anytime soon. But, interestingly enough, the term "what a dick" has begun to slip into the mainstream as well.

Vulgarity is a concept in cultural flux!


----------



## Moritzchen

Cristinita La Fantastica said:


> jajaja, pues si que ha dado conversacion el tema!! ^_^
> Pero no he visto ninguno que lo traduzca como "Cómeme..."
> Igual eso sólo se dice en mi ciudad??
> En mi ciudad (en España) decimos "Cómeme la... " y hasta aqui puedo leer, que lo otro pones que ya sabes cómo se traduce. Pero suele ser como insulto o para decir a alguien que se calle..


 Cómeme, _eat me_, la entiendo como para la contrapartida, el cunninlingus (ya que estamos en finos y decimos fellatio y cosas así).


----------



## donjavi

Si "suck my dick" significa "fuck you", se puede traducir como "que te den (por el culo)" o "que te follen".


----------



## Moritzchen

kbbennett said:


> Como se dice "suck my dick" en espanol/castellano
> 
> Chupame la verga? (creo que es algo asi, y no necesito otras palabras que significa "dick")


 This is the original question people!
It´s not "fuck you", "kiss my ass", or "do you have change for a five".


----------



## ronda_girl

chupame la polla


----------



## ricardoarguellojr

En Costa Rica se dice ¨mamámela¨ o ¨mamámela la picha¨


----------



## kverdugo

Se dice "mámamelo"  o mámame el guevo. En Rep DOm se usa "güevo" nada de verga ni pinga lol


----------



## Keraunos

Pues a pesar de haber leído pacientemente todos los posts, de este hilo, no he encontrado la frase más común por mis lares (Andalucía, España). Aquí lo que más se escucha, es sin duda el "cómeme" más que el chúpame, (aunque se usan ambos) y más que la polla, preferimos el nabo. Así que la frase sería "cómeme el nabo" y sirve tanto para fines concupiscentes como ofensivos.

Saludos


----------

